# Fog Machine Does Not Heat up



## kradkins

We pulled out the fog machine this year for Halloween. The machine worked fine at first producing a lot of smoke. The kids started complaining about no smoke. After some investigation we found the GFI tripped. We reset that but no heat. We've replaced the fuse but no heat. The power light comes on but the unit is not getting hot and no smoke is produced. I've read some posting here and a few on the net. There are references to a circuit and some other heat related unit? I've taken off the hood but I'm not sure what's what. Any suggestions for testing or finding the right componenet would be apprecaited.


----------



## Otaku

Sounds like something, likely the heater, shorted out - that's why the GFCI tripped. Take a look for any evidence of scorched wires or other components.


----------



## kradkins

I had the hood off last night but didn't see any wiring problems. I'll take a closer look tonight.


----------



## lostskeleton

That can be a tricky beast, I had a thermal fuse blow on me before and it was not obvious that it was bad. There is a ton of info on troubleshooting these though. If you see something odd take some pics and throw them up here.


----------



## kradkins

*Post Picture*

How does one post an image to the thread. The only option is a URL addess?

I looked at the components tonight. Nothing looks fried. Unit does not heat up, nor does the remote lights turn on. I think the remote lights only turn on if the unit is hot and ready to blow smoke.


----------



## HalloweenRick

You'll need to post the pic to Photobucket or the like and copy the URL to post a pic. Check out this Youtube vid or any of the others, perhaps it will help:



Generally-once the heating element goes up-you're probably just going to have to buy a new fog machine.
Good luck with your repair.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You don't have enough posts to post a picture. The email from Zombie-F should have explained that.


----------



## kradkins

*That Dude is Stoned*

I bought a new machine last night and pumped smoke tonight. :jol:

I'm not ready to give up on the old machine. Stoner had a nice find. My wires don't appear to have insulation to be hiding a heat trip fuse of sorts. But I'll take another look tomorrow night to see if I can find soemthing.

Thanks for the video post.


----------



## tolladay

I just wanted to say we had this same problem with our Eliminator EF1000. Turned out is was the thermal fuse. 

I stumbled upon this forum while trying to find a solution, and already have a bunch of new "cool" ideas for next year.


----------



## kradkins

That's the impression I'm getting from the video too. I believe the external fuse is fine. I'm having a difficult time finding the thermal fuse inside the casing. I have my stuff packa away for the year. But if I get bored one day I'll pull out the old machine and take another crack at it.

Thanks to everyone for their feedback. This really helped me through the diagnostics.


----------

